# Renting - where do we start!



## wellsfamilycyprus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

My family of 4 are moving over to Paphos/Payia this summer and would appreciate some suggestions and recommendations if possible with regards to the minefield that is Renting long term property. Is it easy, what is required, are there any furnished places etc? In the UK it is actually harder than getting a mortgage, is Cyprus any different?

Any help would be appreciated especially from families that have recently done so.

Thank you

Simon & Kerry Wells


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wellsfamilycyprus said:


> Hello
> 
> My family of 4 are moving over to Paphos/Payia this summer and would appreciate some suggestions and recommendations if possible with regards to the minefield that is Renting long term property. Is it easy, what is required, are there any furnished places etc? In the UK it is actually harder than getting a mortgage, is Cyprus any different?
> 
> ...


Minimum requirement would be copies of passports of all adult and proof of income.
Plenty of furnished places available in the Paphos area.


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

*Long term rental*



wellsfamilycyprus said:


> Hello
> 
> My family of 4 are moving over to Paphos/Payia this summer and would appreciate some suggestions and recommendations if possible with regards to the minefield that is Renting long term property. Is it easy, what is required, are there any furnished places etc? In the UK it is actually harder than getting a mortgage, is Cyprus any different?
> 
> ...


Hi
have sent you a PM


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

wellsfamilycyprus said:


> Hello
> 
> My family of 4 are moving over to Paphos/Payia this summer and would appreciate some suggestions and recommendations if possible with regards to the minefield that is Renting long term property. Is it easy, what is required, are there any furnished places etc? In the UK it is actually harder than getting a mortgage, is Cyprus any different?
> 
> ...


Hi Simon & Kerry, we moved to Peyia 4 weeks ago, 2 adults and 3 kids of 3yrs, 8yrs and 13yrs old. Renting a place over here was very easy, spoke to a couple of agents and spent a couple fo days looking around, simple easy task..........

If you need further info on teh agents we used/did not use pm I will send more info.

Steve


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

We are moving out in May and have arranged our apartment through 

Cyprus Villas - Villas in Coral Bay, Villas in Peyia and Villas in Paphos : Cyprus Villas 

So far they have been fantastic. Really helpful, I can't recommend them enough!

Obviously we have yet to move in but if they continue to be as good as they have so far I will be very happy!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Simon & Kerry, we moved to Peyia 4 weeks ago, 2 adults and 3 kids of 3yrs, 8yrs and 13yrs old. Renting a place over here was very easy, spoke to a couple of agents and spent a couple fo days looking around, simple easy task..........
> 
> If you need further info on teh agents we used/did not use pm I will send more info.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Could you please pm the agents you used/did not use .. looking for 1 bed apartment for long term rental..thanks


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave&Moira said:


> Hi
> have sent you a PM


Hi Dave & Moira.

Im Looking to rent 1 bed apartment long term let, could you pm whats involved etc ..thanks for your advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi Dave & Moira.
> 
> Im Looking to rent 1 bed apartment long term let, could you pm whats involved etc ..thanks for your advice


Hi, you will need to produce your passport and also proof of income.
You will have t o pay two months rent up front consisting of one months deposit and a month in advance. You will get the deposit back when you leave if there is no major damage.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi, you will need to produce your passport and also proof of income.
> You will have t o pay two months rent up front consisting of one months deposit and a month in advance. You will get the deposit back when you leave if there is no major damage.


Hi Veronica

Thanks for the reply, in regards to income, if i move out to cyprus with no job to come to, but have funds to last me at least 8 months , could that prove a problem?

Thanks again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Thanks for the reply, in regards to income, if i move out to cyprus with no job to come to, but have funds to last me at least 8 months , could that prove a problem?
> 
> Thanks again


That will depend on the agent I suppose. Not all of them insist on proof of income but some do.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Veronica said:


> That will depend on the agent I suppose. Not all of them insist on proof of income but some do.


Thanks Veronica, i will have approx 17,000 euro, with me , this is for rent , living on etc until able to find ( hopefully ) a job


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

When we took our 4bed villa on we were not asked for proof of income, nor was my 24yr old son when he took his 1 bed appt.

Steve


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Gasman, if your not to fussy about what job you get I have seen plenty of business advertising, dont know what they pay though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> When we took our 4bed villa on we were not asked for proof of income, nor was my 24yr old son when he took his 1 bed appt.
> 
> Steve


As I said not everyone asks for proof of income but some who have had major problems with defaulters do insist on proof that tenants have enough income to pay their rent.
Some of the agencies we work with do ask for proof of income so it is better to have the proof in case it is asked for.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Gasman, if your not to fussy about what job you get I have seen plenty of business advertising, dont know what they pay though.


steve can you pm please thanks gasman


----------

